
PayPal acquires the company behind the Honey deal-finding extension for $4B - mind_heist
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/20/20974906/paypal-honey-chrome-extension-acquisition
======
KFC_Manager
I find a lot of online ecommerce sites to try to associate coupons or
discounts directly to your account/email maybe to avoid these coupon sharing
platforms.

